# Stock GTO or Modified GTO



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*I am very interested to know how many 04-06 GTO owners have a stock GTO VS how many have modified GTO's. 
*
General question I know but I'm keeping the criteria open intentionally. If there is anyone that has a bone stock GTO and would be kind enough to include their future GTO plans, I would be interested in knowing.

Most of you have your mods listed but if not, list what you have. 

Thank you in advance for your responses.:cool

I'll begin.

*2005, 6M Torrid Red GTO.
Totally Stock- no emblems/decals as well.*

Pending mods: 6000k HID's, "skip shift" eliminator, GTO red grill overlay, engine GTO red overlay, GTO chrome License plate frame. All parts still in the Box.

Future considerations-AEM Intake, Wheels, Powder coated headers, mild cam, catback exhaust system


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Good Morning Frank,
Just in from shoveling the driveway. It's a snowy day in Pa! 
My 04 is "mostly" stock. The only performance mods on may car are the one's that came on the car when I bought it, that being a SLP Loudmouth I exhaust, and a K&N Intake.
All the other mods that I have done have been appearence mods.
I have:
06 Tails
Blacked out trunk panel
Repop SAP Grilles, Satin Black w/YJ GTO badge
Dark Tinted windows
OEM 18's
YJ FRC inlays
YJ "Pontiac" strut brace decal
YJ Airbag inlay
XM Satellite Radio
6000k HIDs, lows, fogs
Stainless GTO license plate frame

Future mods:
Satin black, simulated SAP painted lower front grille/lip
YJ, painted shifter knob inlay
Possibly JHP or GatorPod center guages

That's everything, I think.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Russ,

Its a snow day here as well and I am really anticipating spring.

Thanks for listing and noting future mods- I forgot to mention my future or pending mods so I'll go back and edit.
I really like your blacked out trunk panel!
Stay warm and think Spring.

Frank


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Cosmetically I'm bone stock silver/red, and plan to stay that way....

Mechanically, I've got K&N cold-air, ported throttle-body and intake, and performance/dyno tune (skip-shift is also gone)...

Future plans would be headers and cam, not sure about exhaust... Would depend on the trade-off between perf gain and possible too-loud... I don't wish to sound like a ******* or greaseball (that's a northern *******...)  But a little extra raspiness in the exhaust wouldn't be a bad thing... Any-hoo, that's all I'd ever do. Been there done that with supercharging, I'm sticking to n/a on this car...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Future mods:
> Satin black, simulated SAP painted lower front grille/lip
> YJ, painted shifter knob inlay
> Possibly JHP or GatorPod center guages
> ...


Here ya go Russ... just a few hours remain...

eBay Motors: GTO SAP Front Bumper Extension 2004 2005 2006 (item 300199442129 end time Feb-22-08 19:30:00 PST)


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Here ya go Russ... just a few hours remain...
> 
> eBay Motors: GTO SAP Front Bumper Extension 2004 2005 2006 (item 300199442129 end time Feb-22-08 19:30:00 PST)


Nah, but thanks Red. I don't want a SAP extention. I am just doing the paint around the lower grille and lip. I think it looks better than the full SAP. Just my opinion.

Russ


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

Mechanically, its bone stock,
appearence wise - stainless gto inserts, gto valve stem caps, and a tiger tail


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*So far...*

..just the GAGS eliminator. I may do a tune and an exhaust in the future. I also plan on replacing the broom handle in the bucket of rocks they call a shifter soon. 

Edit: I almost forgot the trailer hitch for the motorcycles (How come I cant put up an emoticon with my edit?)


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bone stock PBM 06. I changed out the radio because i wanted my MP3s...

Plans: Magnacharger in a year or two. Maybe muffler delete.

Im still on the fence of reliability vs. *SUPERCHARGED V8!!*. Im not the track type, and i dont streetrace. But i love flogging.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Slight Mods*

My mods are listed below in signature. Inatalling my new NGK55IX Iridium spark plugs this weekend. Gonna buy a dash hawk gen II eventually(not really a mod). Would like to get a magnacharger supercharger in the future.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

appearence wise, ss gto inserts, poor mans billit grill, clear bulbs 
performance, pacsetter long tubes, lpe intake, custome tune, vector heat soak reduction kit. i think thats it lol


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

228/232 cam, dual valvesprings, titanium retainers, chromoly pushrods, ported-polished intake and throttle body, SLP longtubes, SLP loudmouth one, AEM cold air intake, Vrm. throttle body spacer, tune by Advanced Dyno. Exterior is stock, the sleeper look...:cheerscheers


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Engine is completely stock, that's only because I have 2 years of factory warrenty I don't want to play with.
I've heard horror stories of how people have added little things and dealerships won't honor their warrenty because "it had something to do with it".
I do plan to get a CAI, Bassani exhaust. and Planning "still debating" on a supercharger. But as someone else said I'm concerned about it being reliable. I don't want to have to fix or adjust it every weekend. 
Appearence: quick silver 
Tinted windows
Black LED tail lights "with resistor wired in"
Black racing stripes 

Soon to be adding:
GTO sticker in front of rear tires
GTO vinal on the 3rd break light on the spoiler


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Black racing stripes, and I'm building a 383 stroker this summer. Maybe some black corvette wheels in the future.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm modified and more are on the way.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Killer Plates on your Goat!!! You can see the firewall, how about that...:cool



SANDU002 said:


> I'm modified and more are on the way.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thanks Illustrious GTO owners for your detailed responses. I really didn't realize how many different modifications there are for us to play with. 
Everything from replacement clear bulbs to magna chargers. The wheel options are amazing as well. 
I was thinking of charting this out from most popular to most dreamed about modifications just for us to look at. More are sharing so I'll give it some time.

I just looked at mine in the garage with the sun reflecting a red glow...boy what a beautiful machine the GTO is. It is a very special car.:cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Very special indeed. I am super proud to own one, never will she be sold...



raspantienator said:


> Thanks Illustrious GTO owners for your detailed responses. I really didn't realize how many different modifications there are for us to play with.
> Everything from replacement clear bulbs to magna chargers. The wheel options are amazing as well.
> I was thinking of charting this out from most popular to most dreamed about modifications just for us to look at. More are sharing so I'll give it some time.
> 
> I just looked at mine in the garage with the sun reflecting a red glow...boy what a beautiful machine the GTO is. It is a very special car.:cool


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

Still mostly stock on my 06 which now has 23K miles on the original KDWS tires. Have installed a CAGs eliminator, drag bags in the back, and got White's to activate the shift light. Also inserts in the GTO letters on the lower rear panel.

But... I also have new polyurethane rear bushings in the garage for the rear cradle and also for the differential mount. Hopefully these will bring the wheel hop further under control, especially at the track.

Also looking at the Vector MAF sensor kit to reduce heat-soak (it gots HOT here in the summer). And LT's and a custom tune may happen some time this spring. I've been resisting doing this until the warantee runs out.

Some sort of stripes along the sides would be nice...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Very special indeed. I am super proud to own one, never will she be sold...


I think I am with you PDQGTO, I've had her for a year on 1/31. rougly 1200 miles I think on the ole goat. She is not going anywhere. She is my definately my baby!!!:cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Ya - I suspect these rides will be worth a nice chunk when we are older, could be wrong, hope I am correct. Regardless, This is our Girl - no regrets from this end...Love the Goat!!!...:cheerscheers



NJgoat said:


> I think I am with you PDQGTO, I've had her for a year on 1/31. rougly 1200 miles I think on the ole goat. She is not going anywhere. She is my definately my baby!!!:cheers


----------



## gawexp (Nov 13, 2007)

Had my goat since December 2007 (3mos)- Black 06 Auto

Mods - Complete SLP exhaust with both sets of mufflers, SLP long tube headers, Ported and hand polished heads, 1.85 roller rockers, tall carbon fiber valve covers, MSD truck length wires, Iridium plugs, 47Lb. Injectors, High flow Intake, Hand ported and polished Throttle body, Custom ground Lunati Cam, under drive pully, and 3 hrs dyno tune 

SLP 455 hp badges, baad goat rear and side decals, after market wheels, Mickey Thompson ET street rear tires, heavy duty rear sway bar, 2" engine compartment brace, and Guage Pod with water temp and engine monitor

430 RWHP 11.22 Quarter


----------

